# Devry or DePaul ???



## zackgil86 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thinking about going back to school to do my Bachlors. Thinking between Devry or DePaul? Which one? :4-dontkno

Thanks


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

zackgil86 said:


> Thinking about going back to school to do my Bachlors. Thinking between Devry or DePaul? Which one? :4-dontkno
> 
> Thanks



Don't know much about DePaul. Are you talking DePaul U in Illinois? This question is hard to answer without knowing what eventually do you want to do? What do you want to go to school for?


----------

